# Peeing on bedding



## RocketsMommy2012 (Dec 12, 2014)

So I bought rocket some care fresh bedding today and he's now using it as a litter box. Peeing in all different spots of his cage when his litter box is right there. This is the first time I've used litter for awhile bc he never seems to like it. Which is true for this time as well. He pushes it and moves it out of his way. Has anyone else ever had this issue?


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 12, 2014)

Most people only put bedding/litter in the litter box for this exact reason. Its too confusing. To him you just turned his entire cage into a giant litter box.
Clean the cage well with some diluted vinegar to rid it of any bunny pee smells and ditch the bedding. Try just a towel or something.


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 12, 2014)

^^Agreed! Carefresh just makes more work for you as far as clean-up goes and tells bunny that he can now pee anywhere. Fleece blankets, woven fabric rugs, bath mats, towel, carpet doormat --- any of these can be used in the cage provided your bunny doesn't try to ingest pieces of whatever option you choose.


----------



## RocketsMommy2012 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well anything blanket like I can't use bc it has the same affect on him. He pees all over it. I had a mat in the old cage but it didn't fit the new cage which is bigger. So he chewed the visible ends of it so I got rid of it and haven't bought a new one yet. Thanks guys!


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 13, 2014)

I can't recall if your rabbit is fixed. Those still intact tend to be more inclined to pee on blankets. But even some fixed rabbits can't resist peeing on blankets. 

You can try something that isn't quite so cushy -- bath mat, rug, carpet, doormat, seagrass mat. Bunnies love to chew up seagrass mats or willow mats. They will lay on them and also enjoy consuming them -- so those mats pull double duty. 

Usually rabbits that are litter trained will NOT pee on mats, rugs or carpet, while they still may pee on blankets. You may need to try a few different things to see what will work with your bunny.


----------



## stevesmum (Dec 13, 2014)

Steve will sometimes have a small pee on his favorite memory foam mat which he shares with Cali. I hope it's just marking that that is his mat and she is merely allowed to sleep there. I can tell when he's going to do it sometimes (he starts digging) and I chase him into his litter box. They are both fixed. Steve used to pee on the couch to mark it and I think it was because our previous rabbit had had a few accidents on it (she was often ill), so we had to buy a new couch and he hasn't peed on it yet. He does leave a strategic poop there though, once in a while.


----------



## RocketsMommy2012 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rocket is not fixed but will be getting fixed in January and I can't wait. Even if I notice a little bit of change, I'll be happy. A couple months after he's neutered, I'll try a blanket just to see if he still does it. He didn't pee on the mat that I had in the old cage so maybe it'll work out with another mat in there. But he pees on my carpet as well so carpet wouldn't work in his cage either. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Pepper2653 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have used a bamboo bath Mat, really easy to clean, just rinse in the bath. they would probably get sore hocks if they were in there for long periods of time however.


----------



## RocketsMommy2012 (Dec 19, 2014)

He has gotten sore hocks before but not the bad case. His looked like callouses. I put a mat in there after that and they went away. But that was in the old cage. In the new cage, he just lays on the bottom but hasn't gotten sore hocks.


----------

